# brauchbare Pedale fuer 20" Bike



## wintermute (27. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

bei meinem Grossen seinem Cycletech Moskito sind so "komische" Plastikpedale dran, die erstens fuer seine Fuesse langsam zu klein werden und andererseits auch ziemlich wenig halt geben.

Ich suche nun grössere Pedale, die nicht so rutschig sind.

Die Auswahl sogenannter "Plattformpedale" ist ja riesig, ok wenn man kleinere Varianten sucht wird es schon wieder eng in der auswahl.
Ausserdem habe ich ein bisschen Angst, dass die herausstehenden pins fuer aufgerissene Schienbeine sorgen.
Ist diese Angst im Alltagsbetrieb gerechtfertigt. Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen?

Was habt Ihr an die Bikes eurer Kleinen drangeschraubt?
Natuerlich sind die plastikpedale gewichtsmaessig konkurrenzlos, aber ich hab halt auch schon eine Fedrgabel an das Bike geschraubt ;-)

Gibt es im BMX Bereich was taugliches? Sie sollten natuerlich nicht gleich 600g wiegen. Als Trittflaechengrösse sollte es nicht mehr als 90x90 mm sein, anosnten wird es zu gross meiner Meinung nach

Und wenn jetzt mein Grosser neue Pedale bekommt, will mein Kleiner fuer sein CNOC 14 bestimmt auch welche haben..
In diesem Sinne gleich die naechste Frage:
Gibt es "schoene" kleine Pedale (koennen auch aus Plastik sein) z.B. in rot oder blau die eine passende Grösse fuer das cnoc haben?


Viele Dank schonmal  

Thomas


----------



## trolliver (27. Juni 2012)

Hallo Thomas,

ich finde diverse Alupedalen auch sehr schick, gibt es in kleinen Größen und kosten meist zwischen 30 und 50 Euro. Allerdings weiß ich auch, wie mein Kleiner, 3 1/2 Jahre, mit seinem Rad umgeht... da sehen die wunderschön eloxierten Dinger nach kurzer Zeit aus wie ausrangierte Hufeisen.

Ich habe ihm für sein CNOC 16 welche von Union gekauft. Deutlich leichter als die originalen, etwas größer, aber noch Kindergröße (genaue Größe müsste ich nachmessen), drehen sich okay und rutschen meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr als meine MTB-Pedalen aus Alu. Kosteten 7 Euro. Sind natürlich keine BMX-Pratzen, aber möchtest du so etwas wirklich an einem MTB haben?

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tripletschiee (27. Juni 2012)

Mein Älterer hat an sein Beinn 20" small die Wellgo M111 mit Titanachsen bekommen:







Hab sowohl Pedale als auch Achsen in der Bucht bestellt, sind aus Taiwan gekommen. Haben zusammen inkl. Versand  unter 60,- EUR gekostet.

Bin auch gerade am überlegen, welche Pedale ans Cnoc14 kommen sollen. Die M111 sind vielleicht doch etwas groß.

Gruß aus MUC,
Gerhard


----------



## trolliver (28. Juni 2012)

Na dann...  das kann man unterbieten:VP ONE PIPER Carbon Pedal 180g für 36 Tacken auch aus Taiwan, klein sind sie auch. Und wenn man dann noch die blöde Cromo-Achse rausschmeißt...  

Würd' ich für mich niemals machen, aber für einen 20-30 Kilo-Steppke...

Gerhard, falls Du jetzt die Wellgo wieder loswerden willst (mit Chromo-Achse) für'n vernünftigen Preis, wäre ich interessiert... 

Oliver


----------



## wintermute (28. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

@tripletschiee
die wellgo sehen ja mal ncht schlecht aus. und sehr leicht!
Die "stylischen" Plattformpedale hab ich mir ja fast abgeschminkt, die scheinen auch einfach zu schwer zu sein.
(Leider gibts die Wellgo nicht in Blau, der lieblingsfarbe vom Grossen) Ich glaub die bestell ich mal.
Unter J&L Titan bzw. Wellgo Titan find ich leider keine Achsen in der Bucht. Such ich evtl. falsch?
Hast Du einen (Such)Tip?

@trolliver
Die schauen aber auch nicht schlecht aus, und die gibt es sogar in rot. Meinen Kleinen wird es freuen, ich glaub die nehm ich (fuer das cnoc 16) und dazu noch titan achsen... ;-)
Passen eigentlich jegliche Achsen in diese Pedale? Oder benötigt man da betimmte? Hst Du eienn (Such)Tip fuer die Bucht?

Danke fuer die Tips!

viele Grüsse

Thomas


----------



## tripletschiee (28. Juni 2012)

@Oliver: Ich bin Sammler, ich geb nix mehr her ...  
Die M111 sind in der Bucht für rund 20 Tacken aus Taiwan zu bekommen.

@Thomas: nein, es passen nicht alle Achsen. Die müssen schon für das entsprechende Pedal geeignet (sprich passend) sein.

Gruß aus MUC,
 Gerhard


----------



## trolliver (28. Juni 2012)

Ich fürchte, ihr meint das alles ernst...


----------



## martinos (28. Juni 2012)

trolliver schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, ihr meint das alles ernst...


 
noch schlimmer: ich hab da bislang noch gar nicht dran gedacht, aber jetzt überleg ich auch, was für Pedale ich meinem Junior ans Rad schrauben soll


----------



## wintermute (28. Juni 2012)

trolliver schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, ihr meint das alles ernst...





Wenn ich manche Aufbauthreads von diversen Kinderbikes hier anschaue finde ich uns eigentlich noch recht harmlos.

(frauen haben schuhe, ich habe die Biketeile) 

Viele Grüsse

Thomas


----------



## Y_G (28. Juni 2012)

wintermute schrieb:


> (frauen haben schuhe, ich habe die Biketeile)



ich habe Beides


----------



## trolliver (28. Juni 2012)

Klar, Leute, alles im Rahmen. Ist ja nicht so, dass mir das gänzlich fremd wäre, früher, en meinen Bikes halt. Und es soll ja Leute geben, die sammeln Briefmarken, was richtig ins Geld geht und so... 

Wenn ich mit Filius in den Kindergarten (der gleichzeitig ein Hort ist, also mittags auch Schulkinder kommen) fahre, sehe ich dort nicht ein auch nur halb so gutes Rad wie das CNOC meines Sprösslings. Und die insgesamt 300 Taler, die das insgesamt gekostet hat, sind in meinem Umfeld ab von der Welt für einen Dreijährigen. Ist auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen, mit dem 10-Euro-Bike, das jetzt bei seinen Großeltern steht, fährt er auch gut. Nur freue ich mich als Viertelverrückter eben an diesem Gerät (mehr als mein Sohn...).

Und wenn ich diese Meinung der Umstehenden in Relation zu 200g-Padalen, bei denen noch die Achsen gegen solche aus Titan getauscht werden, setze, muss ich einfach staunen und lachen. Schon verrückt.

Ich lese das gern und hole mir hier Inspirationen; ohne euch wäre ich nicht drauf gekommen, vorher schon für ein neues Innenlager zu sorgen, das wirklich viel besser läuft. Von der Titanwelle habe ich allerdings abgesehen... 

Oliver (hab auch ein paar Schuhe...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tripletschiee (28. Juni 2012)

trolliver schrieb:


> ...Nur freue ich mich als Viertelverrückter eben an diesem Gerät (mehr als mein Sohn...).



Dito!  Manchmal - in einem meiner hellen Momente (  ) - denk ich auch, daß das alles ein Quatsch ist, was ich das so mit dem Beinn von meinem Älteren mache..... aber ich hab mich dann gaaanz schnell wieder im Griff und mach einfach weiter!   

Gruß aus MUC,
Gerhard

P.s.: Back to topic: Die Xpedo XCF03AC Pedale wiegen von Haus aus nur 210 Gramm aber es passen anscheinend diese Titanachsen rein. Dann kommen sie so auf ca. 160 Gramm ... 

.


----------



## Y_G (29. Juni 2012)

unsere XCF03AC wiegen gnau 200g. Habe ich gestern gewogen. Die haben an den Ecken aber auch schon etwas gelitten... Meine Frau kriegt die jetzt auch an ihr Bike.

Die Achsen könnte ich schon noch gebrauchen


----------



## Diman (29. Juni 2012)

Wellgo CNC M142 Sealed Bearing






Nicht so leicht wie XCF03AC dafür mit grösserer Standfläche.


----------

